
Another C build system– a new toy for learning C programming - Nanshan
I&#x27;m learning C programming, and I need a C build system that:
1) easy to use, no installation is necessary;
2) if something wrong I can easy to locate it, and debug it;
3) I don&#x27;t really want to learn another language that some C build system used, except just shell and makefile;<p>So, I build a toy for myself, it&#x27;s fun for my learning process. Now, I can do C programming in MacOS, Linux, and Windows.<p>Here is: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;junjiemars&#x2F;nore
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
brudgers
Clickable:
[https://github.com/junjiemars/nore](https://github.com/junjiemars/nore)

